# My first HDR - C & C please



## Scotttyd (Oct 27, 2015)

Here is my first attempt at HDR - I am obviously a beginner - but have tough skin   .  My pics don't seem to have as much pop as the ones I google, what are my biggest issues? using a d7000 and either my 35mm or my 11-16 tamron
1. Proper software? (I used photoshop elements)
2. At first the pics seemed very bright, I toned them down a bit with photoshop
3. My skill - I am new - I need help!

I have tread some people use lightroom then the photomatix plugin - thoughts?  would it be a lot better

The one with the lone tree - there is the glare and sunspots - ways to get rid of them? filter? or are they unavoidable considering I took the shot right into the sun




6sm by Scotttyd, on Flickr





5sm by Scotttyd, on Flickr




4sm by Scotttyd, on Flickr


----------



## Light Guru (Oct 27, 2015)

These images have LOTS of ghosting issues.


----------



## Scotttyd (Oct 27, 2015)

Light Guru said:


> These images have LOTS of ghosting issues.


expand? the tree was handheld - probably contributing to the issue (or is that motion blur?) - the others were on tripods - maybe I am not getting what you mean


----------



## Parker219 (Oct 27, 2015)

I can already see the decline of HDR and I am very happy about that. 

The dynamic range these new cameras are capable of, especially shooting in RAW while using the amazing post processing software we have is amazing.

I don't think any of these scenes needed HDR. If you are using a tripod, you can shoot with 100 ISO, then boost the shadows and lower the highlights enough to get what you need.

If you see a scene where you need an amazingly amount of dynamic range, I guess go for it, but if not, one single image with the correct settings, composition, and post processing will work just fine.


----------



## Scotttyd (Oct 27, 2015)

Parker219 said:


> I can already see the decline of HDR and I am very happy about that.
> 
> The dynamic range these new cameras are capable of, especially shooting in RAW while using the amazing post processing software we have is amazing.
> 
> ...


I guess I was just going for a little "artistic look"  some of the pics I have seen just look so cool - I was wanting to try to emulate


----------



## Light Guru (Oct 27, 2015)

Scotttyd said:


> Light Guru said:
> 
> 
> > These images have LOTS of ghosting issues.
> ...



They all look hand held. Ether your tripod is not doing its job or you had moving objects because you obviously didn't have images that the software could align well. 

In addition to that I don't think HDR was needed on these images. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## dennybeall (Oct 27, 2015)

Looks like the multiple exposures were not overlaid correctly or there was movement between shots. Solution is to keep camera and subject still during the multiple shots.
You can fix the lens flare in Photoshop but it's better to not let it happen with lens shade or hold your hand up to block.


----------



## yaopey (Nov 4, 2015)

Great job to start off!

In my opinion, lens flares are often a problem if you don't like them. You can either erase it in PS with frequency separation, or take each exposure twice (one with your thumb covering the sun to avoid lens flare), blend those 2 in PS and the merge all exposures for HDR.

You can try using Photomatix, the latest version (5.1) has much improved engine for de-ghosting. You can download for trial first =)

Hope that helps.


----------



## Moly (Jun 2, 2016)

Parker219 said:


> I can already see the decline of HDR and I am very happy about that.



What's the point of coming to the HDR section of the forum if you are clearly so antipathetic towards it?


----------



## hdrbyspencer (Jun 13, 2016)

Hi there... I say you create HDR that is so good, so natural, that others wonder is HDR or isn't it HDR. And that can only come with much intention and practice.


----------



## hdrbyspencer (Jun 13, 2016)

Scotttyd said:


> Light Guru said:
> 
> 
> > These images have LOTS of ghosting issues.
> ...



Ghosting happens when you click off three bracketed photos with things moving. Leaves can be quite problematic. Even a gentle wind can cause ghosting.

Two ways to eliminate the ghosting. 1. I suggest you cheat. What I mean is only take one properly exposed image and create virtual copies in LR to convert into HDR in Photomatix Pro. I do this all the time and even the PRO (supposed) can't tell. 2. If you get three brackets you need to select your ghosting option in Photomatix Pro and circle the elements that are moving, then select the darkest exposure to stop the motion.

I say practice, practice, practice. That is how I learned to create decent HDR.


----------

